# Female testosterone levels



## Bigjim5 (Apr 9, 2014)

What would be considered to be an optimal Test and free test levels for woman?  My wife's total is 16 (normal range is 8 - 49 I believe) and free is .2 (. 0-2.2). Obviously I feel they are low. She has all her lab work but those #'s are what caught my attention. What else might be helpful info for a female? 

She's 40yo and we have a 4yo. We may decide to try to have another child before it's too late. I'm sure this would impact that. 

Her libido sucks and she's always tired. She would like to try a low dose Test and we'd keep a close on on her #'s. She may try the  gel but I've read about low dose Test prop but I have no idea what dose to start at the get #'s to a better place. I figure that prop could be started and stopped quickly if any issues arrive . I've also thought about possibly doing sub Q injections to slow absorption which may help get more control over the total. Am I on the right track in this thought process or way off? 

At what point as far as T levels go will a woman begin to see masculinization issues? 

I appreciate any replies or personal experiences, good or bad. 

Thanks.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 10, 2014)

Are you working w/ a doctor to get & interpret these tests to start with?


----------



## squigader (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are very low. I'd work with a physician to see what can be done. There are plenty of clinics that work with anti-aging and hormones that can help out here.

You could try giving her prop, but that's not going to be a long term solution at all. Go see a doc!


----------



## Bigjim5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, that's what we thought. The doc wants to put her on a test/dhea gel. Sounds interesting. I think she will try and see where it gets her. 

Any other females have any experience with the gel?


----------



## Heather Smith (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a nurse practitioner and female figure competitor. My specialty is hormone management. Typically optimal total testosterone levels for women are around 125-150 and free levels of 2-3; however this can vary from woman to woman. Some women do well with higher levels. Most women do better with injections or pellets. I personally think the creams/gels end up converting more to DHT and/or estrogen but some women do really well. Hope this helps


----------



## Bigjim5 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Heather. They just put her in a gel that is Test and DHEA. We'll see how it goes. I just think that a very very low dose prop every 3 days or so may be better and easier to control levels after some trial and error. But what do I know?


----------



## Heather Smith (Apr 28, 2014)

I def agree, prop is a shorter esther so less conversion. Plus she can adjust the dose if needed. Hope she feels better!!


----------



## musclefem (Apr 28, 2014)

your post caught my eye. The levels may seem low but without historic data from your wife's earlier years it's hard to know it lower levels are normal for her and she functions quite well at these levels. Since you talk about more children, and she is 40, I will assume she is not menopausal. Womens Test comes from estrogen conversion and her premenopausal levels are probably good. For Certain raising the test levels some what could not hurt. I would start with the gel you mentioned in the later post and give that some time to see the results. I have seen men in their 40's put on amazing amounts of muscle and get very lean keeping test levels from 800-1000 and with somewhat agressive workouts The transformation takes a year or so, but the sides are non existent  and it very safe.

One thing I will mention as a woman about the Libido, womens sex drive is more highly tied to how they feel about the person they are with.It more emotional. If she is upset with something this is possibly the cause. you may want to examine that... just some friendly advice, no matter how high my test levels are, if i am annoyed at my husband, i tend to take care of business myself .


----------



## musclefem (Apr 28, 2014)

If you decide eventually to go the extra test route... an aqueous test gives excellent control of levels and can be given subq.


----------



## musclefem (Apr 28, 2014)

oh and no sub q oils!


----------



## Bigjim5 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. I'd like to hear more about sub Q of oils. It is such a small amount and I know the absorption is different but is it really a no no? I was also thinking of suspension but I kind of thought that getting stable levels would be more challenging? I tend to use it as a pre-workout boost rather then a base Test for this reason but I really don't have any idea and I'm not sure if anyone does?


----------



## Bigjim5 (Apr 28, 2014)

Btw she is going with the gel for some time. I am just looking into options for her. Of course your absolutely correct about not knowing her history and I agree. 
As far as the other variables relating to libido, these are all things that are discussed and taken into account and I'm sure there is some of this going on as I am an idiot, as most guys are, from time to time . God knows what I've put her through in our 10 plus years of marriage. Communication and trial and error are all a part of this process. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Riles (Aug 21, 2014)

How is the gel working? any updates?


----------



## Bigjim5 (Aug 21, 2014)

Gel sucked. It raised her E levels as much as T. Didn't make sense. She's on about 7mg of T-Prop E3d and she feels amazing. T levels were about 140 and free was 5 I think.


----------



## Riles (Aug 21, 2014)

Glad things are working out, keep us posted


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 21, 2014)

I've tried 10 iu of cyp on her. Works good


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 16, 2015)

*Female testosterone l*

You wont listen to an MD medical doctor who tells you you dont need testosterone replacement, but you will listen to the medical advice of strangers on a chat forum?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 16, 2015)

yarickSr said:


> You wont listen to an MD medical doctor who tells you you dont need testosterone replacement, but you will listen to the medical advice of strangers on a chat forum?



You comment on a thread almost a year old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

